# bud lite fish times



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

it has been a couple years since i was in the tourny .... has it been cut back to one fish day .... used to be sat sun weigh in sunday nite ... from the wb site it seems like there is just sat to fish.


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

yep... fish sat from 6 till 8..


----------

